# Peterson "Hunter" - new and exclusive to Pipe Divan



## PipeDivan (Oct 18, 2013)

The Peterson Hunter is a brand new range created by Peterson exclusively for our store. We were delighted to be involved in the design of this unique range by selecting some great B shapes and the two finishes of the Hunter series. The Peterson Hunter pipes come in a matte brown smooth finish or a glossy, rusticated red. Both finishes have a wide nickel band with the name of the series engraved and a classic vulcanite stem with a silver "P". All pipes in the Peterson Hunter range come with a classic fishtail mouthpiece and take 9mm filters. To see our full range of Peterson Hunter, visit our website, pipedivan .com
View attachment 87713

View attachment 87714​


----------



## VaStogie (Aug 14, 2014)

Very nice looking pipes!


----------



## PipeDivan (Oct 18, 2013)

VaStogie said:


> Very nice looking pipes!


Thank you VaStogie, we are too very pleased with the result ipe:


----------

